# Bulkhead



## CrpntrFrk (Nov 4, 2008)

Got pictures?


----------



## jlhaslip (Dec 31, 2009)

I've seem them done both ways you describe, as well as the side being the wall colour and the bottom being ceiling texture.
Take your pick.


----------



## Renate (Jan 27, 2011)

To me, there would be no question but what the bulkhead should match the ceiling, not the walls. If it ran right next to the wall, that's where you more clearly have a choice to make. In your situation, if you match the walls, then you will have an eye catching stripe running down the middle of your ceiling. Do you want to draw attention to this feature? Your ceiling is already low enough and I wouldn't think you would want it weighing down on you anymore than necessary, so I would suggest you go with a very light color (hopefully your ceiling is also light?) and try to make the bulkhead visually recede.


----------

